# Almost switched sides... So glad I didn't



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Went into the dealer to look at getting a new ride the other day. When I went in I was only thinking about getting another Brute, but then I saw the Polaris 850 LE in white. Wow that bike is purdy. The Popo comes with a lot of nice features like Fox shocks, winch, handgaurds, extra storage, ect. But like all things it comes with a hefty price tag. I did quite a bit of research and in the end I couldn't justify paying the difference($2500+ after kawi rebate). So i picked up this little beauty. 

Now that it is at home and sitting next to my old 06 750. It looks like there a more things I can swap between the old and new than I thought. I swapped out my 06 front for an 09 a while back and it looks like the frame is very similar between the 13 and 09. I have already swapped out the tires and shocks(works g series). I am going to swap out the winch and mount as well. Some of the things I hope I will be able to switch after comparing are the moose front bumper, full skid plates, and tie rods(did not think that would be possible with the PS but they look to be the same length). The air filter looks a little different on the new atv is that something I can swap? (Yes)
Does anyone knows if the Big Gun full exhaust is the same from 06 to 13 cause that would be awesome if I could switch that too. Also if I can switch the exhaust is there any reason why I couldn't put the stock 13 exhaust on the 06. (No, cannot swap pipes or canister)

I will not be lifting or snorkeling this bike like my 06 because I am getting too old and don't have enough time or money to deal with all of the headache that mudding causes on these machines.

I will try to post up some pictures after I swap out a few of these things. And if anyone knows that some of the things I want to swap will or won't work please let me know.







[/URL][/IMG]

I don't have any great pics of my old ride but I figured I would put one up here anyways. I have put a lot of time and money into this ride and it served me well. 


If there is anything else in my sig that I didn't mention that would be worth swapping let me know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like it! Good color choice too. :rockn:


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

The lime green is awesome. I have wanted to get it since they introduced it. Think I may take the graphics off but they do provide a bit of protection to the paint so I don't know.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i took the "brute force" off the front fenders.. i also took off something else but i can't remember where... seemed redundant


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's the only part I would have left. Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats. I'm a little jealous. Had a chance to ride my friends brand new 12 Brute and wow, what a ride. Of course he had already switch-over his new Reapers and Elkas from his 09, but it was so nice..nothing like a new machine!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

sweet ride


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I am itching to get it out. Gotta wait to next weekend though. Might have some time this week to get the winch and some other things switched over. Also I want to get the skid plates swapped as well, not sure what modification will need to be made but the HDPE is easy to work with and change if needed. 
From the looks of it I will not be able to swap the Big Gun, or the Moose front bumper so those will have to be upgrades for a later time. 

With the graphics I thought it might look cool if I was able to take everything but the word "brute" off. Also I don't understand what Kawasaki was doing when they worked out the colors for their newer model quads. I really wish they would have released these with black racks instead of grey. Also the non-painted quads have a black handle bar cover instead of color matched like the older models and it looks like your driving a pickup truck with a different color door to me.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Headlight covers*

Got these in today. I really like the way it changes the look of the front end. I will not be able to ride at night with them on but they are pretty easy to put on and take off. I am a little worried about how they would hold up when trailering the bike in the bed of my truck or on an open trailer. They do have a good size gap around the edge.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I REALLY like that look!


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

where did you find those?!?! would look awesome on my black bike.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I know you can find them on ebay. Company is called Fuse Powersports.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Decided to take the decals off. Left a couple on but I am not sure if I am going to keep them. I ordered some clear vinyl that they use on cars that I am going to put on the plastics.


----------



## curtiss938 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in love with that candy green. Making me wanna order some new plastic for my 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*3M paint defender & New decal*

Has anyone used the 3M Paint defender spray on their plastics. I bought the kit from an auto place in town and tested it out on the side panel. Like the the look and feel but don't want to go through the hassle if it doesn't hold up. 

These photos are with the spray on. It dries very clear and gives it a nice layer of protection. If you want to put a decal on though put it down first. You will not be able to peel up the decal from the 3M to adjust for placement. I covered this entire piece and I think I will only put it on smaller areas that I feel need protection. You cannot see the edge of the product without getting up close. Over spraying is easy to do but the product dries clear no matter how thick. 


Over spray 


Make sure it is very clean underneath - Over spray and dirt

They do say that the product is good for a year but that is for vehicle applications. So I don't know how it will hold up to mud and dirt but on the other hand it will be outside less than a regular vehicle would. 

I did this as a test so I took my time but not too much. I also removed it because I messed up the decal and wanted to see how difficult it was to take the 3M film off. (very easy) It was also a lot easier than a decal is and has no residue.
My plan is to put the 3M on the sides of the front and rear plastics and where my legs ride on the side panels. 

I also put a decal on that I purchased for the front panels for protection and looks. 






It been raining here for a few days or I would have better outside photos.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never heard of that stuff, but after you've tested it be sure to make a new thread for it and do a review, if you don't mind... 

I wonder if I could put it on the hull of my boat.... hmmm


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I can do that. The biggest thing is going to be the prep time cleaning and taping off. 
They have a lot of good videos about the product on their site
: Videos - 3M Auto
or here are the directions
http://3mauto.com/media/pdf/paint_defender_DFU2.pdf

Goes on just like they said. They say it will be dry to the touch in 2 hrs but I found that it took a little longer. 

Not sure if it will work on a boat but if anyone uses the clear car bra film for that, this will work the same. I tried clear film that comes in sheets but between having to heat it as you apply and all of the bubbles I figured this would be much easier and was.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*More projects*

Another on of the projects I have going on. First time doing anything with painting like this. Clear coat still needs to dry completely but I like it so far. The paint on these is two parts (base and top coat) and requires the right mix to get it to match perfect. Also I used aerosol cans for the paint. So I am not gonna be too concerned if the color is not perfect. I still have to get it out in the sun to see how well it matches. Probably going to try and put the 3M on this as well.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW, you nailed that!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Audible is right, it looks great man


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*little review and more work*

So I had a chance to get out with the 3M paint defender film on and it works well, but is very thin. I peeled it off in a couple of the places and it removes very easily and cleanly. A pressure washer can be too much for the film if there are tears in it as it will just spray it off. I don't know if I would go though the hassle to do it again but it works as advertised.

I also took some time and did some more painting. I have the 06 I am parting out so I took the Air filter cover off and painted that. Also my old hand guards were grey so I spayed them black with spray-on bed liner and painted the insert to match the quad. Colors are not perfect but in the sun they are pretty close. 

I have lowered the hand guards since I took these pictures but overall I am happy with the results. Especially since everything was done with aerosol spray paint.
I will also probably take off the moose decal on the handlebar cover just put it there too see what it looked liked on the quad.










I took some black auto trim and lined the exposed parts of the plastic with it all the way around. 



Saw this on the internet today and if this is something Kawi is gonna start making it looks like I may need to get some new A-arms. The Teryx LE has painted arms and it looks awesome. Wish they would have done this on the SE brutes. 


Still gotta paint the racks black but everything is coming together nicely.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks great movingman. The only thing that is missing is a big, thick, heavy layer of mud. Have a great ride this weekend. Take some pics.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice ride....


----------

